# N(Custom)GD - Black Water Guitars "Storm" - 56k Because Khoi named his...



## Watty (Jan 14, 2013)

So, just got this treat in the mail and my jaw actually did drop upon opening the case. I placed my order on September 10th, and it has been an agonizing wait to get to this point. After a truss rod issue set the ship date back to weeks, I thought my impatience would kill me, but Aaron kept me sane with lots of pictures. 







I'll try to structure this somewhat like the previous review I did for my GL custom last year. With that said:

*Specs:*

THICK Book-matched quilted maple top
Swamp Ash Body (2-piece, Modified Double II)
Honduran Rosewood Neck with Ebony Stringers
(My Custom Neck Profile)
Flamed Maple Fretboard
(My Custom Headstock Design)
Quilted/Flamed Headstock Overlay (Blue/Natural)
Bare Knuckle Cold Sweat and VHII in Brushed Nickel
Schaller Hannes Bridge in Chrome
Hipshot Locking Machine Heads
Volume, Tone, 3-Way Switching
24 Stainless Steel Frets on 25.5" Scale

I kept an eye out for a killer top on eBay and Aaron was able to step in at the last second and score it; glad he did as this is without a doubt the best piece of maple I've ever seen. Not sure if this will be a hallmark on subsequent builds as he's been swamped, but worth noting that he made this aspect of build happen for sure. And if the pictures weren't enough, let me say that Aaron's color work is PHENOMENAL. He nailed my reference and it looks about a million times better than I'd expected originally.

*Sound and Playability:*

The BKP's really shine here. The CS is nice and clear for the rhythms and fluid for the solos while the VHII is everything I wanted out of the ability of the axe to pull off awesome cleans. I honestly can't tell the difference that the Hannes makes to the overall tone, but let it be known that the guitar resonates really well, so that could be a factor. 

And it plays ridiculously well. I asked Aaron for a custom neck profile that was similar to that of the one on my GL custom. Not unlike the Ibanez Wizard, but with a more pronounced trapezoid feel. Pretty comfy as far as I'm concerned. I haven't bothered to check the measurements I sent over initially, but I don't feel the need as I figure it feels just like what I wanted. 

*Purchase and Price:*

Although it's not quite the same as of late (what with the influx of orders), Aaron's customer service is some of the best I've had. Over the course of the build, we must have exchanged over 120 emails and I never felt like he was trying to get me to shut up, despite knowing that I can definitely be a pain in the ass sometimes. Pictures were regular enough and exactly what I asked for if I did prompt him on it. I once asked him for a picture of the wetted maple billet and he replied with no less than 4 10 minutes later, not to mention the fact that it was 10pm local time!

If you want an idea of what one of these will run you, check out Aaron's website, to which he's just added a pricing guideline. Please refer to it before calling or emailing him. Suffice it to say his pricing is reasonable for what you get and I feel it was money well spent. I have a quote and spot for #2, and the only thing stopping me is figuring out how finances will work with me moving out in a week...

Overall, I'm pleased with the final product, unique in it's scope and complete with touches that show it's a handmade instrument that didn't jump off an assembly line and into your hands without a care for how it got there. Video and edits to this will follow, but I have to take a break and play it some more...

-B

Here are some more pictures...and they're Aaron's because I can't take pictures worth a damn.














And my crappy picture that shows YET ANOTHER shade of blue!


----------



## AChRush1349 (Jan 14, 2013)

So...Jelly....


----------



## JosephAOI (Jan 14, 2013)

Sick! HNGD man!


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Jan 14, 2013)

So sexy, so jelly; I want mine yesterday.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Jan 14, 2013)

Gotta have some sound clips  Looks stunning man!


----------



## Black Mamba (Jan 14, 2013)

Damn that looks good! HNGD!


----------



## engage757 (Jan 14, 2013)

WELL done sir! HNGD! Classy as hell!


----------



## InfinityCollision (Jan 14, 2013)

Dat top, dat neck, dem side markers, fuck it dat everything. HNGD!


----------



## Xibuque (Jan 14, 2013)

HNGD!!! Love that finish!


----------



## budda (Jan 14, 2013)

Great colour choices, looks hawt!


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Jan 14, 2013)

Jesus Tapdancing Christ. I've never felt the need to order a custom 6er before this very moment. Excellent build, bud!


----------



## MikeH (Jan 14, 2013)

JESUS TITTY-FUCKING CHRIST. THIS IS BEAUTY.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Jan 14, 2013)

I've been waiting for this thread.


----------



## Fluxx (Jan 14, 2013)

Nice color scheme! 
It's different enough from a BM thatI don't feel its a total ripoff copyright issue, so good on ya!
HNGD! Looks like a well made instrument!


----------



## LetsMosey (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## Watty (Jan 14, 2013)

GuitaristOfHell said:


> Gotta have some sound clips  Looks stunning man!



In the cards man, planning to do a video.



engage757 said:


> WELL done sir! HNGD! Classy as hell!



Classy is definitely an appropriate adjective. 



InfinityCollision said:


> Dat top, dat neck, dem side inlays, fuck it dat everything. HNGD!



Dis, dat, and everything; exactly what my eyes said upon opening the case!



budda said:


> Great colour choices, looks hawt!



Yep, I think they play nice together, especially being that binding is pretty close in color to the maple used.



glassmoon0fo said:


> Jesus Tapdancing Christ. I've never felt the need to order a custom 6er before this very moment. Excellent build, bud!



There's a first time for everything man....Aaron is waiting.



AngstRiddenDreams said:


> I've been waiting for this thread.



This is my favorite reply yet man 



Fluxx said:


> Nice color scheme!
> It's different enough from a BM thatI don't feel its a total ripoff copyright issue, so good on ya!
> HNGD! Looks like a well made instrument!



Yeah, it sure is! And not to call you out on it, but that's been hashed out many a time in different threads. Suffice it to say I don't feel the need to make the comparison regardless of my desire to own a visual approximation of a BM.


----------



## Khoi (Jan 14, 2013)

That color is perfect. Hope you're having as much fun as I am with it, welcome to the club!!


----------



## Watty (Jan 14, 2013)

Khoi said:


> That color is perfect. Hope you're having as much fun as I am with it, welcome to the club!!



He nailed it just as well as he nailed your reference for sure! And it's a small club for now...sure it'll be growing soon.


----------



## Captastic (Jan 14, 2013)

Wow...I mean just wow...


----------



## Watty (Jan 14, 2013)

Captastic said:


> Wow...I mean just wow...



Those were my words...among many other expletives.


----------



## Polythoral (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm jelly. Almost makes me regret some of the little things I added on mine recently which'll make it take longer than before. ;P


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 15, 2013)

anyone know how much these guys are going for? rough ball park?

super classy looking guitars!



EDIT: nevermind, just saw their website

now i'm debating my next guitar


DAMN IT!!!!


----------



## Khoi (Jan 15, 2013)

Pricing Information - Black Water Guitars


----------



## kruneh (Jan 15, 2013)

That´s one of the nicest guitars I´ve seen lately.
Great wood, awesome colour and killer hardware.
I want it


----------



## Horizongeetar93 (Jan 15, 2013)

what a great looking instrument. also, congrats on bareknuckle sharing this guitar on their fb page


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt (Jan 15, 2013)

That's sick! Love that colour! HNGD!!


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jan 15, 2013)

All of my yes


----------



## Advv (Jan 15, 2013)

fuark dat top


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Jan 15, 2013)

Absolutely stunning!!!! That is an amazing guitar!!!


----------



## quoenusz (Jan 15, 2013)

Dude!! It looks so good!


----------



## Minoin (Jan 15, 2013)

Just perfect man! Insane color!


----------



## maruzen (Jan 15, 2013)

so beautiful 

and it's so thin... wow! 

the neck joint, or the seeming lack of it, was executed rather nicely. happy NGD!


----------



## LetsMosey (Jan 15, 2013)

soliloquy said:


> anyone know how much these guys are going for? rough ball park?
> 
> super classy looking guitars!
> 
> ...



Haha same here. I was considering another Carvin build, but this has me curious now!


----------



## fr4nci2c0 (Jan 15, 2013)

imaculate conception


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jan 15, 2013)

There is literally NOTHING wrong with this instrument


----------



## LetsMosey (Jan 15, 2013)

How thin is this guitar compared to say the Ibanez Saber models? It looks razor thin.


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 15, 2013)

Really? You placed your order in September and got the guitar in January and call it an agonizing wait? lol 

That is a badass instrument for sure though. HNGD!


----------



## Aztec (Jan 15, 2013)

That is a beautiful piece of art.


----------



## orange1 (Jan 15, 2013)

That guy does phenomenal work man!


----------



## Tones (Jan 15, 2013)

what a fucking beauty. I'm quite jealous. Happy NGD!!


----------



## ihunda (Jan 15, 2013)

Very classy, I love that quilt and those nickel covered pups look hot in there as well!
HNGD


----------



## Watty (Jan 15, 2013)

LetsMosey said:


> How thin is this guitar compared to say the Ibanez Saber models? It looks razor thin.



Not saber thin for sure. It looks thinner as Aaron's design includes fillets on both the top and back. Feels REALLY comfy when you run your hand over the edge regardless of how thin... 



Aztec said:


> That is a beautiful piece of art.



I know, definitely be doing a wall mount for it at some point to display when I'm not playing it!



ihunda said:


> Very classy, I love that quilt and those nickel covered pups look hot in there as well!
> HNGD



Yeah, the brushed nickel really makes it come together from a hardware standpoint. Glad it did those instead of the zebra bobbins I was contemplating.


----------



## illimmigrant (Jan 15, 2013)

That's just stunning. I'm getting more and more curious about these guitars.


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 15, 2013)

LetsMosey said:


> Haha same here. I was considering another Carvin build, but this has me curious now!



carvin CT424 is exactly what i was thinking of until this....its about the same price point (this being about 200ish dollars more)


----------



## baptizedinblood (Jan 15, 2013)

Can't tell if pants shrank or...nevermind. 

Happy NGD man, that thing is a beauty. Strongly considering ordering one of these after seeing this post.


----------



## craigny (Jan 15, 2013)

Holy schiznet!!! I just want to dive into that top and take a swim. Awesome.


----------



## Tyler (Jan 15, 2013)

speechless....


----------



## Watty (Jan 15, 2013)

soliloquy said:


> carvin CT424 is exactly what i was thinking of until this....its about the same price point (this being about 200ish dollars more)



Yeah, while I haven't ever played a Carvin, I'd spring for this if it was me and I had to do it over again. No question.



baptizedinblood said:


> Can't tell if pants shrank or...nevermind.
> 
> Happy NGD man, that thing is a beauty. Strongly considering ordering one of these after seeing this post.



That was the point man, on both counts. 



craigny said:


> Holy schiznet!!! I just want to dive into that top and take a swim. Awesome.



You and me both, it's ridiculous how the color changes with the light too. Aaron's pics make it look like the Caribbean, while mine look a bit more Pacific. Turn off the lights, and presto, we're now in the arctic!


----------



## baptizedinblood (Jan 15, 2013)

As far as playability...are there any guitars you can compare it to feel-wise?


----------



## straightshreddd (Jan 15, 2013)

Got dayum. This is really fresh, broseph.


----------



## donray1527 (Jan 15, 2013)

Congrats man. Looks super sexy.


----------



## Watty (Jan 15, 2013)

baptizedinblood said:


> As far as playability...are there any guitars you can compare it to feel-wise?



Well, not really... This is a bit different than anything else I've owned, excepting the Guitar Logistics custom I just sold. I based the neck profile on that and went with a 20" radius, which I hadn't as of yet tried. The neck is nice because it conforms a bit better to my hand than does the Wizard on my 121, I like bracing my whole palm against the neck for a lot of my playing, so this is definitely a plus in my book.

Right now it's playing slightly slower than my 121, but that's because the fretboard doesn't have anything else than the finish on it, meaning I'm still working on putting my own "patina" on it (as dirty as that sounds). The frets are not overly large, so that's a factor as well. I like the bridge too, it sits at just the right height due to how Aaron recessed it and what his neck angle is. Really a breeze to play on. 

I'll be shooting out an update in a month or two that will probably touch on this kind of stuff too...


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 15, 2013)

i'm curious if blackwater can set the neck angle at 0 degree, or 180 with the bridge. meaning, unlike the gibsons or the prs that have their necks tilted back, so their bridge is raised a bit, can blackwater make the neck angle flat, allowing uniformal action from the nut all the way to the 24th fret (exactly like a carvin actually)



i'll post this on the blackwater thread as well


----------



## shadowlife (Jan 15, 2013)

Yes.
That's a winner in every aspect.


----------



## Metaloaf (Jan 16, 2013)

Watty said:


> Swamp Ash Body (2-piece, Modified Double II)



Can you explain what was modified from the original Double II?


----------



## j_m_s (Jan 16, 2013)

Wow, great looking guitar. You've got superb taste!


----------



## Watty (Jan 16, 2013)

trasherfromhell said:


> Can you explain what was modified from the original Double II?



His original shape had a bit more curve to the arm bevel portion. I had him take the shape out towards a more traditional, tele-style "butt end." I also asked for a more pronounced arm bevel. He normally blends it with a smaller angle with regards to the top of the body, but I wanted him to do it at about a 45 degree angle.


----------



## Watty (Jan 16, 2013)

So, here's a video review of it. Two things to note:

1) I apparently only know one expletive.

2) You owe it to yourself to slow the video down to .25x speed at 20 seconds in.


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 17, 2013)

how light is this beast?


----------



## Nag (Jan 17, 2013)

looks really nice, I just don't get the fretboard binding...

anyway, HNGD


----------



## parksed24 (Jan 17, 2013)

Yup, this thing is just bananas man. It turned out awesome! Congrats.

I'm a little behind on my NGD...


----------



## Watty (Jan 17, 2013)

soliloquy said:


> how light is this beast?



I talk about that in the video...



Nagash said:


> looks really nice, I just don't get the fretboard binding...



I dig it, looks interesting and makes it really easy to see where you are without cluttering the board.



parksed24 said:


> Yup, this thing is just bananas man. It turned out awesome! Congrats.
> 
> I'm a little behind on my NGD...



Thanks man; and yeah...better get on that. Great way to get your forum contribution going, especially given that not many people own one!


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 17, 2013)

I know, you compared it to an rg. But ive had a really light rg, and ive also played rgs that weigh more than a les paul...


----------



## Watty (Jan 17, 2013)

I'll see about standing on a scale with and without it, but I gave the specific RG I compared it to as a guide as most folks have owned one...


----------



## Aghasura (Jan 18, 2013)

watty: seriously one of the best looking guitars out there, man. Great choices throughout.

I am getting closer and closer to my delivery date, and I'm SO stoked to get my BW. Our experience in working with Aaron is the same: he just rocks. As soon as I get mine, I may also make a vid or something.


----------



## fortisursus (Jan 18, 2013)

That thing is out of this world. Really like your head stock idea too.


----------



## Watty (Jan 18, 2013)

Aghasura said:


> watty: seriously one of the best looking guitars out there, man. Great choices throughout.
> 
> I am getting closer and closer to my delivery date, and I'm SO stoked to get my BW. Our experience in working with Aaron is the same: he just rocks. As soon as I get mine, I may also make a vid or something.



Thanks man; and I know that videos are always a good idea...that is, provided you don't mind showing yourself.



fortisursus said:


> That thing is out of this world. Really like your head stock idea too.



Thanks man, an option if you order from him!



soliloquy said:


> how light is this beast?



Just weighed in at 6.6 pounds.


----------



## Possessed (Jan 19, 2013)

Looks really really nice!


----------



## Erazoender (Jan 19, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous! Would love to get my hands on one of these....


----------



## Oli (Jan 21, 2013)

Congrats Ben! Hope she plays well, she's utterly beautiful and you deserve it!

Ps; Still psyched about the RGA haha.

Cheers!


----------



## spawnofthesith (Jan 21, 2013)

Holy shit that thing is insane, congrats man! 


I was just on the black water site.... that is a mighty friendly looking price point...


----------



## Watty (Jan 21, 2013)

Oli said:


> Congrats Ben! Hope she plays well, she's utterly beautiful and you deserve it!
> 
> Ps; Still psyched about the RGA haha.
> 
> Cheers!



Glad to hear it man, Berkley going well for you? And whether or not I deserve it remains to be seen, but I agree on everything else...



spawnofthesith said:


> Holy shit that thing is insane, congrats man!
> I was just on the black water site.... that is a mighty friendly looking price point...



Yep, I figure he may have to start charging more for them in order to feed himself, so might want to get in while you can!


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Jan 21, 2013)

Wow wah wee wah. That is one awesome quilted top!


----------



## Watty (Jan 21, 2013)

MAJ Meadows SF said:


> Wow wah wee wah. That is one awesome quilted top!



Don't have to tell me twice, eh?

And what's AWESOME about it is the fact that he has enough of it left over for ANOTHER top. So, I'm double dipping...probably go with a nice, rich maroon-ish red.


----------



## Govan Emmanuel (Jan 23, 2013)

holyfuck.jpg


----------



## SDMFVan (Jan 23, 2013)

Amazing. I'm hoping to place an order with BWG soon.


----------



## Watty (Jan 23, 2013)

Nice; better to do it sooner than later. My first wait was 4 months, second time around is already looking like 9 is realistic...


----------



## Battousai (Jan 23, 2013)

Im a fucking idiot.. * ignore this post*


----------



## Brohoodofsteel75 (Jan 28, 2013)

Goodness Gracious! She's a beauty! I might need too get a one.


----------



## Watty (Feb 6, 2013)

For anyone that wants a quick and dirty sound clip, here's a DEP cover I just did. Performed using an AFX Ultra into an Apogee One and then into Garageband. Patch is using a Diezel sim.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/a5joeki77unxdjg/Black%20Bubblegum%20Cover.m4a

And yes, I'm aware it's not perfect, nor did I actually play it right.

Edit: I have no idea if anyone else can DL this being that I posted it to my dropbox, please advise as this is my first time having uploaded audio.

Edit2: This bump made my post count spell "Leet" ....yay.


----------



## Bladed-Vaults (Feb 7, 2013)

HDNG!!!.... that top :/ please excuse me


----------



## Watty (Feb 7, 2013)

You're excused.


----------



## ridner (Feb 8, 2013)

BOING!


----------



## Discoqueen (Feb 8, 2013)

That is stunning! Glad that top worked out for you... the finish almost animates it or kinda adds another dimension! Killlller, man! HNGD!!


_Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


----------



## R1chter (Feb 8, 2013)

Wow, stunning guitar. This is actually the first I've heard of Black Water Guitars!


----------

